# Dad strip installation.



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Does any one have a pictorial of installing a dead strip on plastic sectional track?

I get the concept but was wondering if there is a way without destroying the track.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

So, I blew the spelling in the title. no way to fix that.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Here's the best I could do it's from http://hoslotcarracing.com/

clock on lap timer tab on the left and scroll down to the Dead Track Section paragraph



Dead Tracks 
The Dead Track method requires a specially made section of straight track as illustrated below.





Two 5/8" sections of each rail must be removed to create a short dead rail approximately 3" in length. The two red wires in the diagram above are connected to the joystick game port interface card to create a "switch". When a slot car passes over this section of track the pickup brushes and motor "close" the switch.

Because you have cut the lane rails to create a dead section you will need to also tie the power rails back together with short jumper wires. The blue wires in the diagram above allow power to flow around the dead section.

There will be a momentary loss of power to a slot car as it passes over this dead section of track. To avoid stalls you should place your dead track section along a fast straight.

Tip: The easiest way to create a dead track section is to use a 6" section of straight track with 5/8" sections removed from the rails at both ends of this piece of track. Position this dead track section between two straight tracks wired as power terminal sections. See the Power section of this web site for further instructions on making power terminal tracks and dead sections.

Warning: Dead Track sections can be harmful to the printer and serial ports. DC motors act like DC generators when they spin freely, so dangerous voltages (Back-EMF) can be induced into the signal lines as cars coast over the dead section.

Note: The Joystick interface has isolated inputs that protect the port from these dangerous and potentially damaging DC pulses, but printer and serial ports do NOT.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

If you're using Tomy track, you can just use 3" sections with the rail ends cut off of it and the pieces on either side of it. :thumbsup:

Just keep in mind that the "gaps" must be longer than the longest possible contact patch of the longest shoes you would possibly use. If the shoes do not fully leave the powered rails before contacting the dead strip, you'll send full track voltage to the PC port which is not a good thing. :freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes, this is much needed info before I just take a dremel and hack my track.
Thanks guys. This isn't Tomy track, so I don't have any 3"rs. 
It's Tyco, the best slot car company in the world, or used to be anyways.
So I might take some 15"rs and hack the ends off for the dead strip,
Or would it be better to remove the rails from a track, cut, and reinstall?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

To simplify it for you. Seeing you are using "the best track" you are going to have to Frankentrack a piece of that wonderful track. You need at least three inches of rail that is not touching the rest of the rails in the track. I would leave at least an inch or so of a gap to prevent any leaks from your shoes. So, yes you ARE going to have to destroy a piece of track. The dead strip will work best on a straight. I do not recommend putting it on a curve. You wire the dead strip to your computer. The power rails on plastic sectional track will need to be hard wired back together to keep power loss at a minimum. Have a god day! pig


----------

